# (FiveTen-) Schuhsohle ersetzen / kleben / erneuern?



## kamo-i (3. April 2016)

Moin werte Gemeinde! 

Beim Street-Trial und Trial-lastigem AM-Biken brauche ich Grip. Zwangsläufig gehen dabei viele gute Schuhe drauf, wobei der Schuh als solches ja immer noch sehr gut erhalten bleibt. Nur die Sohlen sehen nach max einem Jahr wie unten zu sehen aus! Auf dauer mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer und Konsum-Stuss!

Um nicht den ganzen teuren Schuh zu ersetzen ist nun die Frage ob die Möglichkeit besteht eine... 

- komplett neue Sohle (selbst) zu kleben
- oder an der haupt-beanspruchten Stelle einen Zusatz zu bekleben. 

Ich dachte z.B. an den Bezug einer X-Beliebigen tauglichen Sohle, zurechtschneiden, und Verbindung zwecks 2-Komponenten-Kleber oder Ähnliches. 

Hat dazu jemand Erfahrungen oder Tipps / Links dazu? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus. 
Massa


----------



## Maui_Jim (3. April 2016)

Schau mal hier!
Da gibt es ein paar Tipps...
Meine 5.10 krieg ich nicht so klein, mach ich was falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 304599 (3. April 2016)

Hab mal ein Modellauto Reifen als Sohle missbraucht und mit ShoeGoo angeklebt. Hat zumindest im normalgebrauch gehalten.....


----------



## ghostmuc (3. April 2016)

Ich fahre die Adidas Terrex, vom prinzip ja die gleiche Sohle.
Ich besser regelmäßig kleine Löcher mit Shoegoo aus, bevor die größer werden. Sohle gründlich reinigen und die kleinen Risse und Löcher mit Kleber füllen. Der ist ausgehärtet ja wie Gummi, so das der Verschleiß an dieser Stelle wieder auf Mull ist. Halten so deutlich länger


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. April 2016)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Schau mal hier!
> Da gibt es ein paar Tipps...
> Meine 5.10 krieg ich nicht so klein, mach ich was falsch



dann faehrst Du wohl mit "klicks"


----------



## Maui_Jim (4. April 2016)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> dann faehrst Du wohl mit "klicks"


Nee, die 5.10 Impact in flach und hoch. So richtige Löcher hab ich keine drin...


----------



## kamo-i (4. April 2016)

Erstmal tausend Dank für das super Feedback! Auch den von @pastajunkie vorgeschlagenen Thread habe ich mir genau durchgelesen. Ich habe mir jetzt Mal *Shoe Goo bestellt* und versuche es damit zu fixen. Auch, wenn es dafür nun schon fast zu spät ist.

Ich werde berichten!


----------



## Maui_Jim (28. Mai 2016)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Ich werde berichten!


Und?!


----------



## kamo-i (29. Mai 2016)

Oh sorry... Also... 

- Vorab: es stinkt derartig krass chemisch, dass ich es nur mit Tuch vor der Nase und Pausen geschafft habe aufzutragen. Echt krass. 
- Schuhe habe ich davor in der Waschmaschine gewaschen / trocknen lassen. 
- Habe dann in zwei schichten aufgetragen. Davor von innen bissl papier rein gelegt, da es ja schon richtige Löcher waren. 
- 2 Tage trocknen lassen. Da es selbst nach einem Tag noch zäh-weich war. 
- insgesamt aber ganz positiv überrascht. Hält gut, aber nicht ganz so lang wie die Sohle selbst. 
- Also entweder alle 2-3 Monate nun neu auftragen, oder... Wie ich es mir jetzt überlegt habe / noch mache. Kleines Stück sohle unten zusätzlich verkleben. Sohle habe ich bereits hier. Bei Amazon bestellt... 
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007POIFG0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Kann dann nochmal berichten wenn ihr mögt...


----------



## sp00n82 (30. Mai 2016)

Meine 5.10s muss ich auch regelmäßig mit ShoeGoo ausbessern, da komme ich auch schon bis auf die (andersfarbige) Innensohle durch. Allzu lange hält das allerdings nicht, aber man kanns ja immer wieder machen.

Und vielleicht auch mal bei nem Schuhmacher anfragen. Von Vibram gibt es Sohlenkits extra für Schuhmacher: http://assets.vibram.com/pdfs/Catalogo_Repair_TED.pdf
Sowas wie BOULDER MCT (Shore 53), NEW BOULDER IDROGRIP (Shore 73) oder TILE AIRSOFT (Shore 48) müsste eigentlich gehen.


----------



## beat_junkie (2. Juli 2016)

Wo bestellt ihr euch das shoegoo? Habs bisher nur bei Amazon für 13.- gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (3. Juli 2016)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Wo bestellt ihr euch das shoegoo? Habs bisher nur bei Amazon für 13.- gefunden.


Genau da. Preis ist natürlich etwas höher als ichs gerne hätte, aber die Tube hat bei mir knapp 2 Jahre gehalten.


----------



## <NoFear> (4. August 2018)

Bei meinem 510 Impact Low hat sich die Sohle an der Spitze zur Schuhsohlenmitte hin vom Schuhkorpus gelöst. Nachdem ich kein Shoegoo zur Hand hatte, habe ich dieses Zeug hier ausprobiert. Die 510 werden jetzt am WE auf Belastung getestet.


----------



## Orangutanklaus (2. Dezember 2018)

Und? Hält das Uhu-Zeux? Stehe nämlich vor demselben Problem und mein Schuster meint er kann da nix machen....


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Dezember 2018)

Also,...

jetzt nach 4 Monaten kann ich sagen: Das UHU* Zeug hält was es verspricht. Wie sich die Klebstellen bei dem derzeitigen Schmuddelwetter schlagen, bleibt abzuwarten.

Ich habe hier zwei Fotos auf denen man die Klebung der beiden Schuhsohlen an der Schuhsohlenspitze  (in Richtung Sohlenmitte)  "erkennen" kann.



 



Keine Ablösungs- und Auflösungserscheinungen und es hält immer noch bombenfest. Ich bin positiv überrascht und würde den Klebstoff definitiv wieder benutzen.

Die Handhabung war auch sehr einfach. Ich habe den Klebbereich der 510Schuhe mit Bremsenreiniger gesäubert --> fettfrei gemacht (geht auch schonender-hatte jedoch nicht viel Zeit!). Nach Abtrocknen kann man dann den 2-Komponenten-Klebstoff auftragen. Am besten hierzu gleich nach dem Auftragen mit dem Fuß in den Schuh steigen und den Klebbereich mit dem Körpergewicht für die Dauer von ein paar Minuten belasten. Et voila... die Sohle hält wie am ersten Tag!! 
Kleiner Hinweis: Beim Kleben vorher dran denken eine geeignete Unterlage unterzulegen (-->Karton o.ä.!)

*Dann mal gutes Gelingen!*

*Den gleichen Kleber gibt es sicherlich auch von anderen Herstellern Pattex und co. -  diesbezüglich habe ich jedoch keine Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Dezember 2018)

Hab eben kurz recherchiert... habe bei amazon folgenden Klebstoff gefunden:

https://www.amazon.de/BIG-90-GRAMM-KÖVULFIX-Kleber/dp/B0047QC4QQ/ref=cts_sh_1_vtp

Preis derzeit 7,61€ (+kostenlose Lieferung!)





Das Zeug hat bei 190 Bewertungen eine 4,6 / 5 Sterne Bewertung (87% 5*) - scheint relativ gut zu sein. Eine Alternative zu ShoeGoe?


----------



## Tifftoff (3. Dezember 2018)

Kövulfix ist super, aber vergleichbar mit Pattex.

Bei meiner letzten Kövulfix Bestellung habe ich

Langlauf Reparaturpaste mitgekauft, härtet gut aus und bleibt elastisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (3. Dezember 2018)

Danke für den Tipp!
Habe vorhin bei Kövulfix zugeschlagen und ne Tube bestellt. Kein Schaden sowas zuhause auf Lager in Werkstatt zu haben. Damit kann man scheinbar noch "mehr" kleben! Ich werde berichten...


----------



## pixxelbiker (4. Dezember 2018)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Also,...
> 
> jetzt nach 4 Monaten kann ich sagen: Das UHU* Zeug hält was es verspricht. Wie sich die Klebstellen bei dem derzeitigen Schmuddelwetter schlagen, bleibt abzuwarten.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, genau das gleiche Problem habe ich mit dem identischen Schuh ebenfalls.


----------



## Orangutanklaus (5. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe mir heute auch mal den Uhu bestellt - auch wenn er eine Ecke teuerer sein sollte. Kleber für flexibles kann man auch immer brauchen...


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Dezember 2018)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, genau das gleiche Problem habe ich mit dem identischen Schuh ebenfalls.



Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen, dass du die Sohle wieder mit dem Klebstoff fixiert bekommst. Der UHU-Kleber ist zwar im Vgl. nicht billig,  dafür halten die geklebten Sohlen aber sehr gut durch!!

Hier ein interessantes Angebot: https://www.ebay.de/itm/UHU-Turbo-F...ff-Cyanacrylat-inkl-Mischer-10g-/123511722449


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Dezember 2018)

Orangutanklaus schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute auch mal den Uhu bestellt - auch wenn er eine Ecke teuerer sein sollte. Kleber für flexibles kann man auch immer brauchen...



Ich hoffe es hält dann auch so gut wie bei mir... Kannst ja mal berichten, würde mich interessieren!!


----------



## Orangutanklaus (5. Dezember 2018)

Machich


----------



## pixxelbiker (6. Januar 2019)

Sooo...Der Versuch läuft, bin sehr gespannt.
Hier mal ein Bild vom Versuchsaufbau:[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2345046]
	
[/URL]


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Januar 2019)

Ich drücke die Daumen


----------



## <NoFear> (7. Januar 2019)

Was meinst du zum Kleber und den geklebten Schuhen? Macht einen vernünftigen Eindruck ?!?


----------



## pixxelbiker (7. Januar 2019)

Hab eben die Gummis entfernt, sieht gar nicht mal so schlecht aus. Morgen erfolgt der Trailtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixxelbiker (27. Januar 2019)

Seit der Reparatur mit dem erwähnten "Uhu Turbo Fix Flüssig Flex" haben die Schuhe die schon einige Kilometer auf dem Trail hinter sich, sowohl im Matsch als auch bei  Minusgraden. Die geklebten Stellen halten problemlos.


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Januar 2019)

Servus pixxelbiker, 
es freut mich zu hören, dass die geklebten Schuhe halten.
Bei meinen 510 kann ich auch nur bestätigen, dass das Zeug von Uhu BOMBE ist! Die Sohle(n) ist/sind immer noch super!


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Januar 2019)

Habt ihr nur die Sohlen angeklebt oder auch mal versucht, Löcher in der Sohle zu stopfen?


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Januar 2019)

Mit ShoeGoo mache ich das immer, Löcher zuschmieren, lose Sohle wieder ankleben. Geht sicher auch mit dem UHU, warum nicht.

Was nicht geht, abgelaufene Kanten anspachteln - die laufen sich in nullkommanix wieder ab. Auch Reifen von außen flicken geht nicht. Aber auf Pedalen alles super.


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Januar 2019)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> ... die Sohle an der Spitze zur Schuhsohlenmitte hin vom Schuhkorpus gelöst.  ...



Bei mir wurden nur die Sohlen beider Schuhe wieder neu angeklebt. Löcher wurden keine aufgefüllt. Vllt kannst du die auch mit nem guten Heißkleber auffüllen? Denn mir wäre das UHU-Zeug einfach zu teuer dafür !!!


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Januar 2019)

Bisher benutzte ich dafür ja auch ShoeGoo. Aber allzu langlebig ist das ja auch nicht. Heißkleber wäre vermutlich zu hart? Oder gibts da auch verschiedene Härtegrade nach dem Aushärten?


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Januar 2019)

Ich glaube ja, Dremel, Bosch und Steinel - da gibt es Unterschiede. Habe Dremel und Steinel Sticks zuhause. Beide mMn geeignet, um Löcher zu verschließen - jedoch nicht um die Schuhsohle dauerhaft und flexibel zu verkleben, da nimmt man besser die oben genannten Klebstoffe...


----------

